# Nach Update gnome weiß?

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach dem gestrigen Update nvidia mit vdpau startet mein gnome nicht mehr richtig durch:

gdm startet ...logge mich ein... danach sieht man kurz das Hintergrundbild, die symbolleisten etc....dann wird das Bild weiß. Der mauszeiger bewegt sich noch.

Danach xdm über Konsole beendet und twm gestartet. --> Alles OK.

mein System: AMD 64 mit nvidia Treibern.

Kann das am Compiz liegen, den ich mit fusion-icon automatisch starte?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> nach dem gestrigen Update nvidia mit vdpau startet mein gnome nicht mehr richtig durch:
> 
> gdm startet ...logge mich ein... danach sieht man kurz das Hintergrundbild, die symbolleisten etc....dann wird das Bild weiß. Der mauszeiger bewegt sich noch.
> ...

 

Hallo,

nachdem ich Fusion-Icon rausgekickt habe startet gnome wieder. Aber Compiz geht nicht mehr.

Woran kann das liegen?

G. R.

----------

